# Problem removing handle off of Delta Monitor 1400 series tub/shower faucet



## kcinsj

Hi,

I have a steady leak coming from a Delta Monitor 1400 series tub/shower single handle faucet. I called Delta, and they told me to order a new cartridge. I was about to start this project, when I ran into a roadblock. The set screw in the handle was stripped. I tried various things recommended by people (use phillips screw driver, torx screw driver, etc...), but nothing worked. I was finally told that I needed to drill it out. It took me a while, but I was able to drill the set screw out. However, the handle still won't come off. I also tried lots of WD40 and white vinegar/warm water combination. So far, no luck. I'm afraid to use too much force on it.

Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong? Any other ideas on how to get the handle off.

Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill

It sounds like you did not get out all of the set screw. You will probably need to replace the handle anyhow, so I would not be too worried about damage at this point.


----------



## JustaDog

*Get it done ?*

Just wondering if you finished repairing the tub


----------



## Arnierych

I am having the same problem. I tried using an extractor tool, and it broke off. Now, I need a cobalt drill to drill that and the set screw out. Once I do this, where can I get a new handle? Have you fixed yours yet?


----------



## bruckm

sorry for the REALLY stupid question. which way to turn (loosen) the set screw. I've been trying counter but it doesn't budge. I don't want to go clockwise for fear of stripping it.


----------



## amihalick

*Set Screw*

I found that the set screw can get rusted into place.
Pour some CLR into the hole and let it sit for about 20 minutes.
It should loosen the corrosion up and you can remove the screw.

CLR can be found at most home centers and sometimes even your local supermarket.

Once you get that set screw out removing the handle is just as difficult! Still trying to get mine off.


----------



## Alan

They are probably just corroded together. They make handle pulling tools, not sure if a home store would have one.


----------



## amihalick

How much pressure can I use to pull the handle off? I'm trying to fix a leak not create a bigger one! :laughing:


----------



## Alan

amihalick said:


> How much pressure can I use to pull the handle off? I'm trying to fix a leak not create a bigger one! :laughing:


Depends on what the valve is secured to, and how. If it's just secured to the fiberglass, then not much, unless you want to put in a new T/S.

if it's secured to a block in the wall with a nice copper strap, you can probably pull pretty hard, but there's no telling whats actually in there. :no:

Your best bet is probably to find a handle puller.

Your other option (if you're going to buy a new cartridge anyway, is to just cut the handle and the brass spline off of the cartridge so you can access the necessary screws behind the darn thing. Worst case if you screw up your trim plate etc, then you'll need an entire trim kit and not just the handle.

How old is the valve?


----------



## Austinmv

oh boy. glad i'm not the only one put in these situations. all the posts above are excellent ideas and solutions. i'd suggest them all. these are the only suggestions i have on the issue. when a setscrew will not back off i hit it with a rust softner CLR's a great one as suggested. second if it won't move. you gotta drill that puppy out. here's the thing don't worry if you over drill a little as the valve *cartridge* you are going to replace also includes the part you may drill into a little. next if it's still not budging as stated above you have to take in to consideration how its fastened. if it won't just flop in the wall. i actually take a mallet and not with a force smack but a bounce smack, hit it up down left right repeatedly and then do it again while pulling on the handle at the same time.this usually is the magic touch on those goobers but if you still have no luck. its time to think about replacing the whole faucet. then you think about, well does the faucet back up to a closet wall where i can cut the sheet rock ect. hope this helps, but i stress with these handles, sometimes after hours of anguish it just takes the right smack at the right place and it just falls off good luck


----------



## darkman

I ran into the same problem after I stripped the set screw in the shower handle. I bought a 5/32" titanium drill bit and a drill bit extension so that the drill would have enough clearance over the shower handle. I drilled out the set screw and couldn't pull the handle off because the handle was apparently rusted onto the filter. Then I continued drilling until I went through the gold colored stem of the filter. This weakened the stem enough so that when I pulled the handle, the tip of the filter broke off. I removed the broken tip from the handle and replaced the entire filter cartridge.


----------



## moultonpatents

*Moen faucet handle problem*

The above posts helped but the real problem was that the Moen faucet handle had cracked inside where it attaches to the stem. Therefore, no amount of turning the set screw would allow me to change out the broken faucet handle because turning the screw would just turn the stem. Drilling out the set screw does not fix the problem though it may allow you to remove the broken faucet handle it may also damage the threads you will later need to put on a new handle. I found that by cutting off the sleeve of the broken handle I could hold the stem in place to allow me to remove the set screw and then attach a new faucet handle. Weak design to have such a thin wall securing the handle around the stem that easily breaks and is so difficult to replace.


----------



## m3gtrfan

Hey folks,

Been having the same issue with delta faucet. I loosened up the alan screw but the handle comes off a bit but seems like it's stuck somewhere. My questions are. 1. Does the screw actually come off physically or does it just need to be loosened? 2. If it's loosened and the handle starts to come off where is it getting stuck and what's the best method of getting it off? 3. the leak has gotten worse over the few days and now the water coming out is hot though it's set into off position and the cold temp is the first temp...should I be worried?


----------



## plummen

can you post a picture of the handle?


----------



## m3gtrfan

*pics of handle*

here are some pics the second one is as far as I can remove the handle


----------



## plummen

can you get a screwdriver between the handle and excusion to pry against it from side to side to see if that helps?


----------



## m3gtrfan

im going to try with a flat head screw driver...I'll prob try finding out where the water valve is and turn it off first. Need to find the shutoff valve as it's not visible!


----------



## plummen

if all else fails can you get a hacksaw in the gap between handle and cut the end off the stem without banging up the faucet?
im sure thats not what you want to hear but then you should be able to unscrew the excusion and pull the cartidge out.
then you could replace the cartrige and install a new handle. :wink:


----------



## m3gtrfan

probably could get the hacksaw in there...but what will I be cutting just the cartridge? and how do I tighten the stupid thing once it's off? I guess buy a new handle? I'll check my Home Depot and see what they have

thx a lot will let you know how it goes. wish me luck my landlord should pay me fore saving him the hastle...I knew this would turn into a bigger problem


----------



## plummen

look for your water meter,theres normally a shut off on each side of it.
you might want to let your landlord know before attacking his plumbing with a hack saw though! :laughing:


----------



## raylo32

What a timely thread for me. Parents down in FL have a dripping 20 year old Delta tub faucet and I promised to look at it when I get down there in a couple weeks. I expect to have most of the problems reported here.... faucet is in a fiberglass tub/shower surround, no local water shutoff valves (have to shut off the whole house), maybe a way to get at the back of the faucet by removing drywall in an adjacent bedroom, guaranteed to be corroded since this house was nailed by Hurricane Ivan in 2004 and lost all its shingles and got mostly wet and destroyed inside... but I think this tub and faucet survived. Of course won't have my tools with me. In other words this otherwise simple repair has the potential to turn into a holiday nightmare.

Thanks for all the tips... keep 'em coming.


----------



## m3gtrfan

ok got this far....nothing broken..I think it was just the calcium buildup on the alan screw and my lack and scare of breaking it. I used a better alan key and it worked after a couple of cranks.

now what this looks foreign is the white thing my cartridge? if so how do I get it off

Again thanks...I'm glad I didn't use the hacksaw cuz I would have gone through the copper!


----------



## m3gtrfan

WOW! I only turned off the hot water when i removed the case to get to cartridge i was met with a nice cold powerful shower! got it off finally cartridge in hand on my way to depot!


----------



## shawnbaek

*removing frozen delta shower handle off after removing the hex screw*

I had the same problem my show head, I couldn't remove it after trying different methods (pulling, WD-40 etc). But I got it off by applying touch heat at the top of handle where the spindle is located at. Try applying heat 30 sec at a time, if you overheat it will melt the plastic part (bushing) next to the spindle. Now I'm trying to get the bonnet nut off the valve body; I found that strap ranch is way to go.


----------



## bc320

*sawzall*

ok. So I am reading this and just bought a $30 cartage. My set screw is totally stripped. After reading about all the other problems with this, has anyone tried just taking a sawzall to the whole fixture and putting a new one on? My local big box sells what I think is almost the same for about $45


----------



## bob22

bc320: Try a screw extractor to remove the set screw. Make sure you use the right size for the stripped hole. Cheaper and easier than replacement unless you hate the fixture.


----------



## Alan

We had an old junker that we ripped out and replaced for a guy, and couldn't get the handle off.

I tried drilling out the setscrew, and it DID NOT WORK. The setscrew was so much harder than the handle, the drill bit just kept walking off the setscrew and cutting into the handle. I was shocked. 


If you're going to try to cut it, you'll need to be very careful that you don't snap a stem off of it or something when you're cutting. If you damage the cartridge it will need to be replaced, and without a stem, you might put yourself in a position to where the entire valve needs to be replaced.

I do agree with the screw extractor, however, if you haven't tried that yet.


----------



## jelly

Set screw wouldn't drill out. I have new trim and cartridge. Any reason I cannot cut trough cartridge where the set screw was?


----------



## jelly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelly

So this old handle cartridge is American standard and my new trim is Delta. Looks like I need a new cartridge anyways. 

File this project under should've taken and hour but is taking a half a day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mecaniquito

Hi every one. First post.
Trying to fix a leaking 1300 Delta Shower Faucet but unable to remove handle. Set screw (Allen) and Spindle Screw came off, but handle is stuck in the Stem. A lot of white hot vinegar and prying with 2 screwdriver in several places, no help.
I believe can't use extractor for this handle since there is not stem to place the point of the extractor.
Tips, please.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mecaniquito

Handle like this, with Gold plated end.

Thks


----------



## ZTMAN

Shoot a little lubricant in the set screw hole to see if that breaks it free. Wiggle back and forth with upward pressure and it will eventually come off


----------



## SeniorSitizen

After reading through a few of the replies from kcinsj 's OP of 5-20-09 and seeing there have been 30 + replies with nearly 73, 000 views it makes me wonder how many hours of frustration has been spent with this or a similar problem with handles, cartridges and set screws. I keep referring back to pic replies from jelly #28 and #29 that gives a really good idea of time and frustration.

The preventative solution is rather simple. How about some grease on the parts during assembly to prevent bonding for whatever reason it does. Nope, nobody ain't gonna take the time to do that, it takes too long. 

Set screws - probably stripped in pot metal during assembly. Poor manufacturer choice of metal for a set screw.


----------



## Mecaniquito

*Design, Prevention & Maintenance*



SeniorSitizen said:


> After reading through a few of the replies from kcinsj 's OP of 5-20-09 and seeing there have been 30 + replies with nearly 73, 000 views it makes me wonder how many hours of frustration has been spent with this or a similar problem with handles, cartridges and set screws. I keep referring back to pic replies from jelly #28 and #29 that gives a really good idea of time and frustration.
> 
> The preventative solution is rather simple. How about some grease on the parts during assembly to prevent bonding for whatever reason it does. Nope, nobody ain't gonna take the time to do that, it takes too long.
> 
> Set screws - probably stripped in pot metal during assembly. Poor manufacturer choice of metal for a set screw.


HI:

Problem is very old: different metals in contact - corrode, and humidity is just an accelerator, (a Law case?), so actual problems are:

- bad initial design by manufacturer
- no preventive measure taken at manufacturer, not a simple grease during assembly
- plumbers also add no grease before initial assembly.

So as in any Detective Novel, we have to find out just who will inherit the fortune... 

What about German or European Faucet? do they corrode as easy? Any initial protection by the manufacturer?

RGDS


----------



## Mecaniquito

Work finished. Found an extraordinary big quantity of magnesium inside valve, just wondering how it was able to even rotate. Removed all I saw; lines were flushed; new o-rings w/springs in place; cartridge's o-ring and handle support and screw lubricated to facilitate next job; cartridge reinstalled, checked and now waiting for Magnesium to build up again little by little... 
Any suggestion about a Magnesium filter for the whole home? Does they really work? Are they cost/effective? Useful life?
Thanks all for tips
RGDS


----------



## diyns200

Thanks for the info here.

I went through the same thing and want to add my experience.

My bath tub faucet went from dripping to full on leaks in about a month.

1. Removing the handle
This was the hardest part. What finally worked for me was drilling. I used cobalt bits and oil for drilling metal. I found out that 1/4" fit the hole just right and also had enough length to drill into the hole and enough clearance to avoid the handle. I had to drill a bit into the stem in order to free the handle.
I did try 1/8" allen key initially but the set screw was just stuck. I made the mistake of using a round end allen key and I ended up stripping the screw. But looking back, I think the screw would have been stripped anyway because it was really stuck. I used WD40 and other penetrating oils and even leaving it overnight and the screw still wouldn't budge. I also tried CLR (actually ZepCommercial's equivalent) and that didn't work either. 

2. Removing the sleeve
This was a lot easier. I just gripped it and pulled it out.

3. Unscrewing the brass washer
This was slightly difficult but not as bad as the handle. I got a set of rubber strap devices: a small one that handles up to 4" diameter and a large one for up to 6". The small one worked best because the rubber strap's width matches the washer exactly. The large one didn't work at all because the rubber strap is too wide and also the bigger handle digs into the wall. The strap actually didn't work on first try but after spraying WD40 into the threads with a straw the washer finally budged.

4. Removing the cartridge
This had the same difficulty as the brass washer. Although I did drill partially into the stem to remove the handle, I thought I can still reuse the cartridge so I wanted to carefully remove it without damaging it further. I had a tough time gripping and pulling. What eventually worked was wedging a flat head screwdriver between the cartridge and the end of the pipe and then twisting the screwdriver to create separation. I did the same thing at other points and then went back to gripping and pulling and it finally came out.

5. Inspecting the cartridge
Since I wanted to reuse the cartridge, I unscrewed it in the middle to look at and replace the two inner washers and springs. While just even touching the washers, it began to soften and crumble. I next inspected the outside washers (the big one in the middle and the two small ones on the two cylinders) and the same thing happened. 
After inspection, I decided to forgo replacing the inner washers and springs and just get a new cartridge.

6. Inspecting the new cartridge
I forgot where but I saw someone mention in a Youtube video about applying silicone paste on all washers, including the inner ones. I thought since my original cartridge's washers all crumbled, it was a good idea. I also adjusted the heat rotation to the max since that was the setting in the original cartridge.

7. Cleaning the inside pipe
After removing the cartridge, I noticed the inside pipe had green spots all over the place. I used QTips dipped with CLR and rubbed all over the inside pipe until it was clear of the green stuff.

8. Putting in the new cartridge
This wasn't too difficult, it just requires some careful alignment. When I first put the cartridge in, I lined it up with the triangles but it still wouldn't move all the way in. I realized the inner portion of the cartridge twisted a bit and as a result didn't line up with the holes inside the pipe. So I took the cartridge out and this time insert it carefully to make sure the inside portion would stay still.

9. Screwing back the brass washer
Before screwing it back, I applied anti-seize all around the thread of the washer. I hand tighten and then once more with the strap but just a little bit.

10. Putting back the sleeve
The Delta cartridge instructions says to pull the O-ring out a bit before pushing the sleeve in.

11. Installing the new handle
Since I would like to avoid the stuck set screw problem in the future, I applied blue Threadlocker on the set screw. I also applied silicone paste on the ends. Finally I applied a dab of silicone sealant to cover the hole to prevent water from going in.

Thanks and hope this helps future folks. The info I found here and other places helped a lot.


----------



## raylo32

Good old thread! My job turned out much easier. I initially tried to do this for my parents on a visit (another thread here) but quickly saw that it was beyond my comfort zone and lack of tools in the time I had and no access to the pipes without cutting the shower enclosure. In between that visit and the next they had a plumber fix it. I said don't EVER forget who you had do this in case it needs it again.


----------



## NitrNate

whole house water softener...majority of all these problems solved! i will never ever not have one ever again.


----------

